# Pictures of your dogs!!!



## Cami&Ella (Jun 18, 2012)

Upload pics! I will shortly post pics of mine


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is my cocker spaniel lab mix, Niko.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy - Schnauzer/Poodle - 6 years old August 26th this year










Abbylynn - Doberman/Rottweiler - Approximately 16 months old










Eddee Ozzbourne - Schnauzer/Cairn? mix ... approximately 1 year old


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My 5 year old terrier mix, Sydney


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

My 6.5 year old Shiba Inu, Cash & my 1 year old 1/2 Australian Kelpie/1/4 Australian Shepherd/1/4 Border Collie mix, Thumper


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Border Collies

TirCeo; 8 yrs








Saoirse: 6 yrs








Titch: 4 yrs








and Kilt: 2 yrs


----------



## naql (Feb 18, 2012)

My nearly two year old yorkie, Lizzie:

DSC_0202 by naql, on Flickr

And my six month old papillon, Tessa:

DSC_0194 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Cami&Ella said:


> Upload pics! I will shortly post pics of mine


I want to see yours first..
Then perhaps I will show you mine.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My handsome little doxie mix pup, Hamilton (6 m/o... though the pic was taken a month or two back)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali and Kaytu on their 2nd birthday a few months ago.









Current foster dog, Diesel, is worth adding too as we may have him for a very long time while his owner is deployed.









And i can't leave out the cats.
Everest









and Zebulon


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke, 2 yr old 1/2 golden retriever 1/2 lab and Zoey, 9.5 month old best guess plott hound mix.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

My girl checking out the birdies.


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> My handsome little doxie mix pup, Hamilton (6 m/o... though the pic was taken a month or two back)


what is the other mix, very handsome dog, love those little legs


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda at the lake on Sunday. She's a purebred we-don't-have-a-clue-but-probably-part-Border-Collie.


----------

